# WHMCS got pwned?



## RiotSecurity (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like Zoned decided to release all of WHMCS's 5.2.7 source code.

[link removed - use google if curious]


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 7, 2013)

Lmfao -- Theres a few decoded versions, and it's not hard to get your hands on a Ioncube decoder if you have the dosh for it.

Nothing special about what he's done, except encourage warez.


----------



## notFound (Sep 7, 2013)

Stop pretending you're a different person to that of your silly blog, Curtis.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like 'Jake' from LET saw this and decided to x-post content from vpsBoard to LET again.  http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/13264/whmcs-5-2-7-source-code-released (3rd or 4th time)


----------



## drmike (Sep 7, 2013)

I am less concerned by Riot/Curtis than I am the Jake account on LET.

That Jake must be on CC payroll.

In all fairness this post is fair pickings.  Not materially different post and link goes same place as above by OP.


----------



## nunim (Sep 7, 2013)

This isn't hack forums, nor is this news.. 

Why isn't this just deleted?  I didn't think VPS board encouraged this sort of thing.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 7, 2013)

It's simple news. That is the reason it was posted, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## nunim (Sep 7, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> It's simple news. That is the reason it was posted, nothing more, nothing less.


No, it's not news.  WHMCS didn't get "pwned" it got decoded, which has happened a billion times before and will continue to happen as long as the nulled software community exists.

That blog seems like it's written by a 15 year old who has no idea what InfoSec is and who thinks that running someone else's software through someone else's decrypter and posting the results is "news".

TLR Keep this kind of trash off VPSBoard before the quality of the community becomes comparable to LET.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 7, 2013)

nunim said:


> No, it's not news.  WHMCS didn't get "pwned" it got decoded, which has happened a billion times before and will continue to happen.


Okay, is there an issue with me posting it here? If so you can take it up with me in PM, otherwise don't derail the thread.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> I am less concerned by Riot/Curtis than I am the Jake account on LET.
> 
> That Jake must be on CC payroll.
> 
> In all fairness this post is fair pickings.  Not materially different post and link goes same place as above by OP.


Judging by the IP logs in the 5 minute window between this thread opening and it being posted on LET I can say I am 91.99% sure it's Adam Ng / Kevin Hillstrand / whatever other fake names the kid uses. Too lazy to dig up the other cross posted threads to confirm, but if I get bored later I'll do that to increase my certainty.



nunim said:


> This isn't hack forums, nor is this news..
> 
> Why isn't this just deleted?  I didn't think VPS board encouraged this sort of thing.


It's not content we _encourage_. I'd rather see good tutorials or good discussion being posted. Like most threads regarding this type of questionable stuff, the members will likely agree with your and other's sentiment regarding it and after some flaming and name calling it gets out of hand and the thread will be locked. I suspect that is what will happen with this one. 

EDIT: I'll save myself the hassle and lock it now.


----------

